# Cokin Introduces NUANCES Filters



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 15, 2015)

```
<em>Redefining Neutral Density filters.</em></p>
<p><strong>PARIS—July 9, 2015</strong>—Cokin. is very excited to introduce NUANCES, a new range of mineral glass ND filters. NUANCES filters redefine what neutrality means when talking about Neutral Density (ND) filters.</p>
<p>Cokin has developed a new coating process to ensure an uniform coloration. A nano metallic alloy is applied on both side of a highly resistant tempered Schott Glass B270, renown for its high transmittance and low reflection. The result is a stunning neutrality, completely free of infrared pollution. Multiple NUANCES filters can be stacked without color cast.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>NUANCES filters are dedicated to long exposure outdoor photography or depth of field reduction, especially in filmmaking. The strongest density ND1024 filter allows a 10 f-stops reduction. It literally catches the light to create surreal images without color cast. NUANCES filters are available in six different densities : ND2, ND4, ND8, ND32, ND 256 and ND1024.</p>
<p>NUANCES filters have been designed to fit Cokin’s range of CREATIVE filter-holders, from M to XL sizes. The L size is compatible with standard matte boxes using 4”x4” (100x100mm) filters. NUANCES filters can be combined with other filters from the CREATIVE Filter System range for unlimited creativity.</p>
<p>ND32 or above filters in L and XL sizes come with a foam mask to be inserted between the filter and the filter-holder hence preventing light leaks.</p>
<p>Named after its founder Jean Coquin, a famous french photographer of the 70’s, Cokin is the inventor of the innovative Creative Filters System (adaptor ring + filter-holder + filters), the most popular filter system in the world.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.cokin-filters.com/nuances/" target="_blank">More information</a></p>
```


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 15, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> NUANCES filters redefine what neutrality means



press releases can be so silly. Not they don't. They're just more neutral than others (supposedly).


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 15, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > NUANCES filters redefine what neutrality means
> ...



Well, to be fair- none of the existing ND10 filters are without color cast. So if Cokin really pulls it off, it'll be worth advertising. Having said that, it's really easy to get color cast off a Lee or a B+W.


----------

